# Linux Rechte / Gruppen



## Roman Locher (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem:

root@defiant:/ > groupadd defiant
root@defiant:/ > gpasswd -a tapico defiant
Adding user tapico to group defiant
root@defiant:/ > id tapico
uid=501(tapico) gid=100(users) Gruppen=100(users),101(greydeath),102(defiant)

Ich habe eine Gruppe defiant angelegt und den user tapico dieser Gruppe hinzugefügt. Wenn ich einem Order die Gruppe defiant zuweise, habe ich aber keine Rechte für den User tapico. Erst wenn ich mit newgrp die gid des Users ändere funktioniert es. Was ist also der Unterschied zwischen gid und Gruppen???

Ich habe jetzt rausgefunden, das der user erst nach einem erneuten login die Gruppe angenommen hat. Komischerweise zeigt er mit groups tapico schon die entsprechenden Gruppen an - mit groups (ohne den user explizit anzugeben) aber nicht. Erst nach einem erneutem login funktioniert auch goups korrekt.

Die Frage bleibt: für was genau ist die gid zu verwenden???


----------



## taris_gedar (28. März 2008)

Hallo!

Das Thema ist zwar nun etwas älter, aber ganz genau mein Problem.
Ich hab einen User einer Gruppe hinzugefügt und der Gruppe Rechte auf den Ordner (750) gegeben, aber der User kann nur was damit machen, wenn ich den "others" Rechte gib - die Gruppenrechte werden komplett ignoriert.

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das lag?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## olqs (28. März 2008)

Um genaueres sagen zu können, braucht man mehr Infos:

Was sagt nach einem neuen Login mit dem Benutzer die Befehle 'groups' und 'id'?
Um welche Gruppe geht es?
Wie sind die Berechtigungen für das Verzeichnis genau (ls -lad /Verzeichnis)?
Passen die Berechtigungen für die Dateien die in dem Verzeichnis liegen?
Was genau soll der Benutzer machen können?


----------



## nikgid (17. Dezember 2009)

Da das Thema immer noch nicht gelöst worden ist, belebe ich es hier mal aus "Eigenbedarf".

Ich habe ein ganz ähnliches Problem. (Bei mir könnten allerdings noch LDAP und NFS eine Rolle spielen. Das betreffende Verzeichnis ist ein Unterverzeichnis von /home, welches via NFS gemountet ist.)

Ich habe im LDAP eine Gruppe erstellt ("team", gid=1007) und die geünschten Benutzer in die Gruppe eingetragen (auch via phpldapadmin).

Wenn ich nun für die Benutzer mittels "id" ermittele, welchen Gruppen sie angehören, wird die Gruppe "team" (1007) für sie auch aufgelistet:
ichnich@asterix:/home$ id
uid=1557(ichnich) gid=1000(dummy) Gruppen=1000(dummy),1001(audio),1002(video),1003(plugdev),1004(cdrom),1005(floppy),1006(buero),1007(team)

Trotzdem dürfen sie das betreffende Verzeichnis, welches der Gruppe "team" (1007) gehört und 770 als Rechte hat (also voller Zugriff für die Gruppe) nicht einmal betreten!?
ichnich@asterix:/home$ ls -al | grep bilder
drwxrwx---   6 root        team   4096 2009-12-15 13:06 bilder
ichnich@asterix:/home$ cd bilder
bash: cd: bilder: Permission denied

Erst wenn ich einem Benutzer via LDAP die gid=1007 zuordne, also die HAUPTgruppe des Benutzers entsprechend einstelle, darf er das Verzeichnis betreten etc.
niklasg@asterix:/home$ id
uid=1001(niklasg) gid=1007(team) Gruppen=1001(audio),1002(video),1003(plugdev),1004(cdrom),1005(floppy),1006(buero),1007(team)
niklasg@asterix:/home$ cd bilder
niklasg@asterix:/home/bilder$

Warum bzw. wo wird zwischen den Einstellungen für "gid" und "Gruppen" unterschieden?
Was mache ich da noch falsch? Wo könnte der Fehler versteckt sein?
bzw.: Was braucht ihr noch an anderen Infos, um mir weiterhelfen zu können?

Mein Ziel ist eben, dass alle Benutzer, die via LDAP in die Gruppe "team" eingetragen sind, das Verzeichnis "bilder" benutzen dürfen, auch wenn sie eine andere gid(also Hauptgruppe) als "team" haben.
Es ist für mich keine Lösung, allen Team-Mitgliedern die gid(also Hauptgruppe)="team" zu geben, denn es soll noch Untergruppen geben, die jeweils exklusiven Zugriff auf andere Verzeichnisse haben sollen.

Danke im voraus schonmal für jegliche Hilfe!

Niklas


----------

